# Apple Releases New Apple TV 4K



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Apple TV 4K box gets a long-overdue upgrade: Everything new


----------



## wmb (Dec 18, 2008)

What I need is to be able to use two remotes with the Apple TV. I suspect that my wife would like the new Siri remote. She didn’t like the old Siri remote so I programmed an old DirecTV remote for her to use. Heck, the new remote looks like an improvement and I might just get one of those for my old 4K. I’m not a fan of the touch pad.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

ATV4K users will be notably excited about an updated remote. I got used to the current remote quickly, but my significant other is not a fan of the remote at all. I'd really be interested to see how visuals look as the box pairs with an iPhone to "color correct" content, based on the settings you already have on your TV.

We don't need an updated ATV4K box here, at least at the present. Still hanging on to that beautiful plasma set until the wheels fall off, and the paired Homepods produce a nice Atmos experience for us. (We'll never invest in a dedicated surround setup, so this suffices.) No gaming happens in our home, so the Arcade services means little. But those with more modern, full A/V setups will probably appreciate what the updates have to offer.

Paying $60 feels a little lofty for a replacement remote, but such is the way of Apple.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

The new one still has a touch pad but not like the old one. Kind of pricey @ $59 though. That is so Apple.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Yeh I mean minus the remote... it does nothing else for me


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

compnurd said:


> Yeh I mean minus the remote... it does nothing else for me


Same. Browsing through some rumor sites/wish list bloggers/etc. over the past couple of weeks, I think there were some lofty hopes for what the ATV4K *would* be. Aside from a couple of HDR support enhancements and added support for gamers, I don't feel that there's much needed to be done with ATV4K at the moment. (Besides the remote.) It's a solid unit, performs really well and has app support for all major services. I might be in the minority of that mindset, but I'm darned near two years in with mine with no headaches.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

B. Shoe said:


> Same. Browsing through some rumor sites/wish list bloggers/etc. over the past couple of weeks, I think there were some lofty hopes for what the ATV4K *would* be. Aside from a couple of HDR support enhancements and added support for gamers, I don't feel that there's much needed to be done with ATV4K at the moment. (Besides the remote.) It's a solid unit, performs really well and has app support for all major services. I might be in the minority of that mindset, but I'm darned near two years in with mine with no headaches.


Yup, I see no reason to get one, and I am happy with my remotes. But, I think I will purchase a new remote just to see if it's an improvement on the older remotes.

Rich


----------



## RichardL (Dec 20, 2006)

I like my Apple 4K, however I have tried 2 units and both suffer from audio dropouts of 1-2 seconds after about an hour of watching. This then happens every 10 minutes or so until a restart. Both units had the same problem, and I see many many references to similar problems online. At one point (tvOS12) it was listed as a known bug by Apple. But here we are years later and it still happens.

I hope the new unit finally fixes it, with the faster processor (although video never glitches) - but I will wait and see


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

RichardL said:


> I like my Apple 4K, however I have tried 2 units and both suffer from audio dropouts of 1-2 seconds after about an hour of watching. This then happens every 10 minutes or so until a restart. Both units had the same problem, and I see many many references to similar problems online. At one point (tvOS12) it was listed as a known bug by Apple. But here we are years later and it still happens.
> 
> I hope the new unit finally fixes it, with the faster processor (although video never glitches) - but I will wait and see


Oh everything or just certain apps? I wonder if simply closing the app and restarting it would solve your issue maybe?


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Oh everything or just certain apps? I wonder if simply closing the app and restarting it would solve your issue maybe?


Yeh I have never had that problem


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

No issues on my current ATV. I hope they lower the price on the current models as I could use another one but probably don't need the extra horsepower of the new one. Just checked and Apple only has the new one on their site for pre-order. Amazon still has the Apple TV 4K (64GB, Latest Model) but it is still full price @ $199.


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

RichardL said:


> I like my Apple 4K, however I have tried 2 units and both suffer from audio dropouts of 1-2 seconds after about an hour of watching. This then happens every 10 minutes or so until a restart. Both units had the same problem, and I see many many references to similar problems online. At one point (tvOS12) it was listed as a known bug by Apple. But here we are years later and it still happens.
> 
> I hope the new unit finally fixes it, with the faster processor (although video never glitches) - but I will wait and see


My ongoing issue with my ATV4K is that, maybe 1 out of every 3 or 4 times I use it, it will drop frames, resulting in choppy motion. Does this regardless of which apps I use, and even does it scrolling through the UI. Restarting the box fixes the problem every time. The problem has persisted for years, across multiple versions of tvOS. I once read that it was an ethernet-related issue but it still occurs now that I'm connected via wifi. It's a nuisance but otherwise it's a great device. Use it for all my TV viewing.


----------



## RichardL (Dec 20, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Oh everything or just certain apps? I wonder if simply closing the app and restarting it would solve your issue maybe?


On all apps - YouTubeTV, Netflix, Amazon, HBO Max. The only fix is to restart, which buys another hour or so...


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

b4pjoe said:


> The new one still has a touch pad but not like the old one. Kind of pricey @ $59 though. That is so Apple.


It looks like it has both a touch pad and buttons.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

TheRatPatrol said:


> It looks like it has both a touch pad and buttons.


Yeah they describe it on their website as "The Siri Remote (2nd generation) brings precise control to your Apple TV 4K and Apple TV HD.¹ Its all-new touch-enabled clickpad lets you click titles, swipe through playlists, and use a circular gesture on the outer ring to find just the scene you're looking for."


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

NashGuy said:


> My ongoing issue with my ATV4K is that, maybe 1 out of every 3 or 4 times I use it, it will drop frames, resulting in choppy motion. Does this regardless of which apps I use, and even does it scrolling through the UI. Restarting the box fixes the problem every time. The problem has persisted for years, across multiple versions of tvOS. I once read that it was an ethernet-related issue but it still occurs now that I'm connected via wifi. It's a nuisance but otherwise it's a great device. Use it for all my TV viewing.





RichardL said:


> I like my Apple 4K, however I have tried 2 units and both suffer from audio dropouts of 1-2 seconds after about an hour of watching. This then happens every 10 minutes or so until a restart. Both units had the same problem, and I see many many references to similar problems online. At one point (tvOS12) it was listed as a known bug by Apple. But here we are years later and it still happens.


I hate to hear that you guys have constantly experienced these issues. I can't say I've experienced much of it, barring some rare instances within YouTube TV. Hopefully the updated hardware will help resolve things.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Serious question guys and gals...

Why do you spend $150-$200 on an Apple TV when Fire TV products and Roku devices can be less than half of those prices. What's the big feature attracting folks to pay the Apple premium? Thanks


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

NR4P said:


> Serious question guys and gals...
> 
> Why do you spend $150-$200 on an Apple TV when Fire TV products and Roku devices can be less than half of those prices. What's the big feature attracting folks to pay the Apple premium? Thanks


For us it is because we have all apple products so the use is seamless... We can control right from our phones and airplay is quick.. Biggest thing is we cant stand the Fire and the Roku interface.. I know Amazon just updated theirs but the previous was a cluttered mess.


----------



## techguy88 (Mar 19, 2015)

NR4P said:


> Serious question guys and gals...
> 
> Why do you spend $150-$200 on an Apple TV when Fire TV products and Roku devices can be less than half of those prices. What's the big feature attracting folks to pay the Apple premium? Thanks



My #1 reason is no dispute with app developers as long as the app developer follows Apple's privacy guidelines. Amazon & Roku both have had app carriage disputes with WarnerMedia, NBCUniversal, AT&T (Amazon & Roku) and AT&T TV & Spectrum (Roku) over monetization of the apps and how much the device holders gets which is a reverse implementation of the old days of cable. I would rather pay a one time charge of $150-$200 to avoid that.
Solid build and updates: I have two Apple TV 4K (5th Generation) boxes that are now discontinued with this new version of the Apple TV 4K releasing in May. However it still runs just as quick and responsive as the first day I got them. Apple supports their hardware for a very long time. I still have an Apple TV HD (4th Generation) that has lasted way longer than most basic Fire TV Sticks and Roku Express (HD) boxes.
iTunes Extras: If you either purchase digital movies or redeem the digital copy codes the iTunes Extra feature comes in handy. It essentially replicates a DVD/Blu-Ray's menu for playing a film or exploring special features, deleted scenes from one place. Most digital retailers like Amazon or Vudu (for Roku) will split the theatrical and alternate cuts for most films into separate purchases. However iTunes will sometimes combine these into 1 purchase thru iTunes Extra.
Like when I redeemed a digital copy code for the 8-Film Harry Potter 4K/Blu-Ray Film Collection through Movies Anywhere I can watch the extended editions of the first two films via iTunes Extras on my three Apple TV devices (the two Apple TV 4K and Apple TV HD) through iTunes Extras. If I was using Fire TV, Roku or Android/Chromecast with Google TV devices I would physically have to pop in the Blu-Ray discs from the collection to watch the extended editions of those two films.
If you buy/redeem the extended edition of _Suicide Squad_ Apple includes the theatrical version at no extra cost through iTunes Extras. Other retailers like Amazon charges you for both.
There are other movies from other studios that does this but that list is on my other computer lol.

If you have more than 1 Apple device the Apple TV (HD or 4K) just works with your other Apple devices especially the Apple TV app. Especially if you use the Apple TV app as your 1 stop hub for every streaming app (standalone and/or TVE app). It is extremely easy to stop watching stay _Last Week Tonight_ on your Apple TV 4K and pick it up on your iPhone 12 Pro or stop watching _The Mandalorian _and then take it to go on a iPad Air.


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

NR4P said:


> Serious question guys and gals...
> 
> Why do you spend $150-$200 on an Apple TV when Fire TV products and Roku devices can be less than half of those prices. What's the big feature attracting folks to pay the Apple premium? Thanks


I love my Apple TV 4K and think it's worth the money because of how well thought-out the UI and controls are. Unlike other platforms, there's a high degree of consistency in terms of how playback controls work, and what the on-screen playback timeline/UI looks like, between the major apps. So you don't have to learn a slightly different set of button presses on the remote to, for example, jump back several seconds in Netflix vs. HBO Max vs. Peacock. I also love being able to press the Siri button and ask "What did he say?" while watching a video in nearly any app, which will automatically jump back about 15 seconds and temporarily turn on captions during the replay.

Aside from that, I also very much like how well the Apple TV lets me find, browse and keep track of content across a whole lot of different apps. The Siri universal voice search works very well. I love the TV app, which has a universal Up Next watchlist that integrates titles from across just about everything except Netflix, who chooses not to support the feature. (Their loss, as it meant that I found myself watching less Netflix and I eventually dumped the service.) So I have one place to go and decide "What do I want to watch next?" I can look at series and movies from across lots of different services in one place. And the Up Next list has two-way communication with the underlying apps, so it keeps track of what you're watching in those apps, even if you didn't launch an episode or movie from the Up Next list itself. This list is like the streaming version of your old DVR list of recordings from your various cable channels. (Can you imagine if you had to maintain a separate list of DVR recordings for each channel? So why should you have to maintain separate watchlists for each app?)

Aside from Up Next, the TV app also has a really nice UI that features curated content suggestions from Apple with an easy way to watch movie trailers. Find a show or movie that looks good and with one click, it's added to your Up Next list.

So the TV app on my Apple TV essentially acts as my main home base. I do go out to the actual home screen, which is just a grid of apps (similar to Roku, but without the tacky ads), in order to launch certain apps that don't integrate into the TV app, such as the apps I use for live and recorded OTA TV (from my antenna and HDHomeRun network tuner), as well as YouTube and music apps like Pandora. I do all my TV viewing through the Apple TV, with the rare exception of watching a Bluray or DVD.


----------



## glrush (Jun 29, 2002)

For me, the Apple TV allows for quad screen on the Sunday Ticket app. It was worth it for that feature for me. I have Roku sticks and a couple TCL TV's with the Rpku software and they work just fine.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

NR4P said:


> Serious question guys and gals...
> 
> Why do you spend $150-$200 on an Apple TV when Fire TV products and Roku devices can be less than half of those prices. What's the big feature attracting folks to pay the Apple premium? Thanks


Everything the others have said. 



glrush said:


> For me, the Apple TV allows for quad screen on the Sunday Ticket app.


And ESPN. I wish the other apps would do this as well, NHLCI, MLBEI, YTTV.


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

NR4P said:


> Serious question guys and gals...
> 
> Why do you spend $150-$200 on an Apple TV when Fire TV products and Roku devices can be less than half of those prices. What's the big feature attracting folks to pay the Apple premium? Thanks


I can only speak for myself. We don't do Roku (that's a whole other discussion). I already had an Nvidia Shield and FireTV Stick 4k at each of my 2 main viewing locations (HT and FR). We added a ATV 4K at each of the two locations initially for PSVue Multiview (no longer required obviously but live tiles on YTTV is nice) and, more importantly, NetFlix ATMOS support. Unfortunately the current reality is, depending on your requirements, no one streaming device can do it all.


----------



## wmb (Dec 18, 2008)

NR4P said:


> Serious question guys and gals...
> 
> Why do you spend $150-$200 on an Apple TV when Fire TV products and Roku devices can be less than half of those prices. What's the big feature attracting folks to pay the Apple premium? Thanks


I bought one when I first started streaming about 3 or 4 years ago. Then I got two more for free from DirecTV Now. I don't think any of the competitors were comparable back then. I saved more money in two months including the cost of the Apple TV than I would have paid to DirecTV based on my bill at the time.

The cost of the Apple TV is relatively small over its life. Definitely cheaper than content.

At this point, I'm not sure I would make the same choice. I would expect the built-in smart TV software to be able to be used without an external device. I know there are those that would poo-poo that idea, but at this point, I would expect this to be getting close to being mature technology.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

wmb said:


> At this point, I'm not sure I would make the same choice. I would expect the built-in smart TV software to be able to be used without an external device. I know there are those that would poo-poo that idea, but at this point, I would expect this to be getting close to being mature technology.


I'm still waiting for more unified app access across things like WebOS/TV OS before I'd drop a streaming device. Mileage varies across users/wants, but the significant other's 2020 Samsung doesn't have FOX Sports Go available, and my parents' 2017 Samsung (class model) doesn't have Disney+. That's after software updates. I share YTTV access with my sister, and her 2020 LG tends to experience a lot more dropout issues/frame dropping with YTTV.

We're a pretty Apple-heavy household, too. So keeping all of our digital stuff in the ecosystem makes sense for a streaming device, even with in-TV offerings. Others may have better experiences running everything through the in-TV streaming apps. I just haven't had a good run with in-TV streaming apps, to date.


----------



## wmb (Dec 18, 2008)

B. Shoe said:


> Others may have better experiences running everything through the in-TV streaming apps. I just haven't had a good run with in-TV streaming apps, to date.


I'm not in the market for a TV today. Maybe not in the next 5 years, but who knows. If I were buying today, smart TV OS and app coverage would be a major consideration.

My feeling is that at this point, a separate box should not be a requirement for routine TV viewing. I'll leave caveats for those that choose higher end experience that a modular approach can optimize.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

NashGuy said:


> My ongoing issue with my ATV4K is that, maybe 1 out of every 3 or 4 times I use it, it will drop frames, resulting in choppy motion. Does this regardless of which apps I use, and even does it scrolling through the UI. Restarting the box fixes the problem every time. The problem has persisted for years, across multiple versions of tvOS. I once read that it was an ethernet-related issue but it still occurs now that I'm connected via wifi. It's a nuisance but otherwise it's a great device. Use it for all my TV viewing.


I had problems with one of my boxes, problems like yours. I ended up taking it to an Apple store and they loaded fresh software onto it and the problems disappeared. That box was out of warranty and the store didn't charge me a cent.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

B. Shoe said:


> I hate to hear that you guys have constantly experienced these issues. I can't say I've experienced much of it, barring some rare instances within YouTube TV. Hopefully the updated hardware will help resolve things.


I always have problems with my boxes and a reset usually cures those problems.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

NR4P said:


> Serious question guys and gals...
> 
> Why do you spend $150-$200 on an Apple TV when Fire TV products and Roku devices can be less than half of those prices. What's the big feature attracting folks to pay the Apple premium? Thanks


I have FTV Cubes and ATVs on every set we have, and the only thing I use the Cubes for is HDMI switching. I have made the side-by-side comparisons, and the PQ is better on the ATVs. Not a huge difference in PQ, but enough for me not to use the Cubes to watch TV. The price was never an issue; I don't think the Cubes are as good as the ATVs. Of course, this is a subjective argument.

Simply put, I've got the best devices for watching TV that Amazon has, and the ATVs are my choice. For ease of use and PQ. You truly get what you pay for in this case. As for Roku devices, I gave up on them when they went 4K. I did try all the higher-priced Rokus at the time, and the difference in performance and PQ was very noticeable. I'd use a Cube before I'd use a Roku.

Prices? The first HD ATV I bought was the most expensive; I went for that model, a mistake. I usually paid about 140 for each ATV, and the Cubes were a bit less. But the Cubes are the best HDMI switches I've ever used; that's the only reason I have them.

One more thing about the ATVs: I think the ATV remote is the best remote out there for streaming. The touchpad was a problem initially, but I got used to it, and I don't want to see it go away...Lloyd?

Rich


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I’ve got both cubes and appletv. Not even the 4K one yet. Although I have ordered the new one. 

I try to like the cube but frankly it sucks. PQ isn’t even close for me. And yes I’ve tweaked the settings. I’ve started watching the 4K movies on hbo max like Wonder Woman in the cube tv in 4K and I stop and switch to the Apple TV because it has better picture quality. That should never happen no matter what. The cube was a waste of money for me as it turns out. I’ve compared many shows on them both and Apple TV wins every single time by a noticeable margin. 

Can’t wait to see how the 4K one does for me in a few weeks.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> I've got both cubes and appletv. Not even the 4K one yet. Although I have ordered the new one.
> 
> I try to like the cube but frankly it sucks. PQ isn't even close for me. And yes I've tweaked the settings. I've started watching the 4K movies on hbo max like Wonder Woman in the cube tv in 4K and I stop and switch to the Apple TV because it has better picture quality. That should never happen no matter what. The cube was a waste of money for me as it turns out. I've compared many shows on them both and Apple TV wins every single time by a noticeable margin.
> 
> Can't wait to see how the 4K one does for me in a few weeks.


I'm gonna order one of the new boxes too. Yeah, every time I try a Cube I get the same results you do but is there a better, easier-to-use HDMI switcher out there? Every one of my sets has a Cube, and all we use them for is switching from one HDMI input to another. Worth every penny, for that one reason.

Rich


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

I switch HDMI inputs between DirecTV, Amazon Cube, and Apple TV 4K using CEC. You do have to use the remote you are switching to but if you are switching to that device you probably need that remote anyway. (Have never been able to get it to work with HR24 remote though but it works fine with the remote on the HR54/C61K)


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

For those of you that do Apple Airplay to your Apple TV's, is it stable and does it work reliably? We used to Chrome Cast a lot of Facebook live videos and other sports stuff to our TV's from our iPhones. One of the updates that hit the iPhones last year switched everything to AirPlay and now we can't Chrome Cast anymore. It wasn't that big of a deal because we have a bunch of Roku's, and we were able to do AirPlay to our various Roku devices (streaming sticks and Roku TV's). The past few months, AirPlay on the Roku's has been really hit or miss with the majority of times being miss. Things don't start or the video drops out or the devices never connect or the device connects and then it immediately drops back to the AirPlay setup page ... Before anyone asks, yes I've rebooted everything, everything is on the most current releases, everything is on the same wireless network ... 

I'm just wondering if AirPlay on the Apple TV's is more reliable because currently, Airplay on the Roku's is terrible.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Getteau said:


> For those of you that do Apple Airplay to your Apple TV's, is it stable and does it work reliably? We used to Chrome Cast a lot of Facebook live videos and other sports stuff to our TV's from our iPhones. One of the updates that hit the iPhones last year switched everything to AirPlay and now we can't Chrome Cast anymore. It wasn't that big of a deal because we have a bunch of Roku's, and we were able to do AirPlay to our various Roku devices (streaming sticks and Roku TV's). The past few months, AirPlay on the Roku's has been really hit or miss with the majority of times being miss. Things don't start or the video drops out or the devices never connect or the device connects and then it immediately drops back to the AirPlay setup page ... Before anyone asks, yes I've rebooted everything, everything is on the most current releases, everything is on the same wireless network ...
> 
> I'm just wondering if AirPlay on the Apple TV's is more reliable because currently, Airplay on the Roku's is terrible.


I never have an issue with airplay


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

Getteau said:


> For those of you that do Apple Airplay to your Apple TV's, is it stable and does it work reliably? We used to Chrome Cast a lot of Facebook live videos and other sports stuff to our TV's from our iPhones. One of the updates that hit the iPhones last year switched everything to AirPlay and now we can't Chrome Cast anymore.


Do Google apps on your iPhone (e.g. YouTube, Google Photos, Chrome) still allow you to cast to Chromecast and Android TV devices?


----------



## wmb (Dec 18, 2008)

NashGuy said:


> Do Google apps on your iPhone (e.g. YouTube, Google Photos, Chrome) still allow you to cast to Chromecast and Android TV devices?


I use the You Tube app on the Apple TV. It works OK&#8230; I don't watch much You Tube on the TV.

There are no web browsers on the Apple TV. Why would anyone want to do that? The only time that it makes any sense is to watch a web only video, but on the rare occasion I do that, I use the smart TV web browser.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

wmb said:


> I use the You Tube app on the Apple TV. It works OK&#8230; I don't watch much You Tube on the TV.
> 
> There are no web browsers on the Apple TV. Why would anyone want to do that? The only time that it makes any sense is to watch a web only video, but on the rare occasion I do that, I use the smart TV web browser.


OK. Although I'm not asking about Apple TV. (I have one of those.)

What I want to know about is a situation where your phone is an iPhone but your TV device is Chromecast/Android TV/Google TV. In that situation, can you cast content from the Google apps on your iPhone to the TV? What about other non-Google apps?

I'm asking because I have a friend with an iPhone who wants to buy an inexpensive streamer with the Apple TV app for her TV. (She has a free Apple TV+ subscription and that's the one major app missing from her Comcast X1 cable box.) Both the new Roku Express 4K+ ($40) and the new Chromecast with Google TV ($50) would fit the bill. The Roku supports AirPlay (including, I suppose, the ability to cast from Apple Photos on the iPhone?) while Google's dongle obviously supports the Chromecast protocol. Not sure how much or in what situations she might want to cast content from her iPhone to the TV but I'm trying to figure out the options.

In my experience, about the only times I care about casting from my phone are when I want to display photos, and occasionally cast music or YouTube videos. Anything else and I always initiate from the apps on the TV device using its remote control.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

I looked at my iPhone again last night to make sure. iPhone 6s running IOS 14.4.2, but it was the same for my iPad running one of the 14.x variants. If I am in Chrome on my iPhone, I no longer have the ability to cast to my Sony TV through the Android Chromecast app built into the TV. The same was true for a Chromecast dongle I had on a different TV. That is the case if I'm using the mobile version of the website or if I go into Chrome and tell it to give me the full desktop version. Basically, anytime the phone starts playing video, the iPhone basically locks the phone into only displaying things via AirPlay. That's why we ended up picking up another couple of Roku streaming sticks because after the IOS update last year, Chromecast from the iPhone basically went away and AirPlay became the only option. 

Edit to add, The Facebook app and the You Tube app on the phone behave the same way.


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

Getteau said:


> I looked at my iPhone again last night to make sure. iPhone 6s running IOS 14.4.2, but it was the same for my iPad running one of the 14.x variants. If I am in Chrome on my iPhone, I no longer have the ability to cast to my Sony TV through the Android Chromecast app built into the TV. The same was true for a Chromecast dongle I had on a different TV. That is the case if I'm using the mobile version of the website or if I go into Chrome and tell it to give me the full desktop version. Basically, anytime the phone starts playing video, the iPhone basically locks the phone into only displaying things via AirPlay. That's why we ended up picking up another couple of Roku streaming sticks because after the IOS update last year, Chromecast from the iPhone basically went away and AirPlay became the only option.
> 
> Edit to add, The Facebook app and the You Tube app on the phone behave the same way.


Hmm, weird. Google's official Chromecast webpage still shows lots of Apple iOS apps as being Chromecast-compatible. Including YouTube, Google Photos, Spotify and Pandora, plus all the major on-demand video apps. Although not Chrome or Apple Music.

https://store.google.com/us/product/chromecast_apps?hl=en-US

Perhaps this is the source of your issues with iOS 14?
Chromecast users need to grant Local Network in iOS 14 - 9to5Google


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I have a Roku TV set and an old Apple TV. I can send my iPad or iPhone screen to the Roku TV directly or send it to my Apple TV, which I can then display on the Roku TV. The direct Roku TV display was added in a fairly recent update to the Roku OS on my TV set. The iPad, iPhone, Apple TV and Roku TV all have to be connected to the same network.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

NashGuy said:


> Hmm, weird. Google's official Chromecast webpage still shows lots of Apple iOS apps as being Chromecast-compatible. Including YouTube, Google Photos, Spotify and Pandora, plus all the major on-demand video apps. Although not Chrome or Apple Music.
> 
> https://store.google.com/us/product/chromecast_apps?hl=en-US
> 
> ...


I looked at this some more last night and finally stumbled across the right Google search that may have led me to an answer. I checked the local network permissions listed above and those were all selected (Although Chrome wasn't in the list). I flipped a few off/on just to toggle them and it didn't seem to make a difference. I then found another article that talked about people having the same issue and the number one answer was to check the Local Network stuff like above. However, burred down in the discussion, one of the things people suggested was going into the wireless connection and turning off the Private Address option. Once I did that, the videos that wouldn't play on the Roku with Facebook or Chrome suddenly started playing. The Sony TV also started showing up again in the list when I tried to play a video from Chrome. Lastly, when I went to YouTube and told it to cast the video, it sent the video to the YouTube app on the TV and not the Roku. I'll have to play with it more to see if this fixes it for good, but initially, it seems like my phone, IOS 14 and the Private Network wireless option don't play well with my Roku streaming stick.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

wmb said:


> I use the You Tube app on the Apple TV. It works OK&#8230; I don't watch much You Tube on the TV.
> 
> There are no web browsers on the Apple TV. Why would anyone want to do that? The only time that it makes any sense is to watch a web only video, but on the rare occasion I do that, I use the smart TV web browser.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have one use case for a browser on a streaming device. Often when I travel I bring an older Firestick with me to hotels. Hotels often require you to go to their webpage to sign into their WiFi. Since the FS has a web browser, I can do that rather easily. It's almost impossible to do that with a device without a browser.


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

For anyone considering purchasing the new Apple TV 4K (with improved remote), be aware that you can get one free year of Apple TV+ if you activate it (or any other piece of major Apple hardware) by 6/30/21. If you activate on 7/1/21 or later, you only get three free months of Apple TV+. Pretty sure that if your Apple ID or any other ID associated with it via Family Sharing has already received a free year of Apple TV+ from a previous hardware purchase, you cannot get access the free year or three months offer. Once you activate the new hardware, you should see the 1 yr or 3-mo offer pop up for you in the Apple TV app. You have 90 days to then claim the offer and begin your Apple TV+ subscription.

For anyone else who hasn't yet tried/subscribed to Apple TV+, you can get 4 free months via a free Target Circle account here. (Target Circle is Target's digital version of a shopper's savings card.) At that same link, Target is also offer a free 6-mo Apple Arcade trial, a free 4-mo Apple Music trial, and a free 4-mo iCloud storage trial. All offers are only open to new subscribers who have yet to try those services.


----------

